# OUTCAST SALE REPORTS



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Picked up a couple rods this morning and the usual annual restocking: hooks, leader, lead, mirror lures, fillet knife.



Then went in the store and took advantage of the $10 PFF coupon while spooling some reels. (THANKS AGAIN OUTCAST!)





Who was it in front of me that bought the International combo and a bag full of gear for about $900 and was advising a buddy about a smaller International combo?????????


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We got some great deals on some rods. Bought 2 12 foot and a 6 foot heavy spinning rodfor 25 dollars. Just boughtroutine stuff after tha,t 2 new shimano senna combos for 30 apeice and a new trinidad combo for jigging.This was my first sale. I could not believe the turn out at 0400. Their must have been 200 people there.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Cold out there this morning. Not quite as big of a crowd as last year, but still a good showing. I was able to finally restock my butterfly jig bag, and boy did it ever need it. I also found a couple of Trevela jigging rods at a really good price. Went inside used my ten dollar gift card to fill my Torque 200 up with 65 pound braid. Thanks Outcast enjoyed doing business with yall and will be back Sunday.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Luckily only spent about $250 this year, mostly Illanders, jigs, tacke bag, and some leader.

Jake


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What kind of prices are on the jigs?

Skip


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't make it until sometime on Saturday, sure hope there's still some good deals by then :reallycrying


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Jig prices were from 15 to 7 dollars, they were marked down about 10 dollars from normal prices. They had several boxes of them, flat side and the old style butterfly. They also had the braid jigs which were 6 or 7 dollars each.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks.

Skip


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I went by this morning about 7:00. Very successful trip for me - didn't find a thing I needed. Main reason I went was to buy a pocket pistol. None to be had.

I did enjoy talking to the guy at the fishing cart tent. I had no idea those accessories were available for the cart. Might have to get me a liner. That would be nice to be able to throw small items in there and not worry about it falling out. I kinda liked the bucket holder too.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Did they have any good prices on the heavy duty fishbox type coolers

I still need to get me a long narrow 200 qt heavy duty fishbox cooler, but I'm way to cheap to pay

$300.00 to $600.00 bucks for an ice chest


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys check out the new American Rodsmith Winn Grip inshore rods at Outcast. They are sweet! Its actually an inshore rod with a winn golf grip. Pic below...


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I got my income tax return yesterday, and stopped by Outcast today..:doh saved myself a trip to the bank. Just deposited into their cash register. Still a lot of good deals, but obviously the really good deals are gone, or are going fast. 

I have to compliment all of the personnel. Everyone, (except for the fuzzy faced dude and his sidekick at the Shimano reels area oke) were exceptionally helpful. Certainly has raised the bar when it comes to customer service. Thanks Outcast and company, and thanks for the discount card. Another great event. :clap

Obviously, I'm just kidding about Capt. Wes and Wade; those guys would bend over *either way* to help a person. :bowdown


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

luckly only spent $80 this year...so far!

but thats tight on a McDonalds budget!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I appreciate all the nice comments. I hope everyone enjoyed themselves. We are bringing new stuff out all day so come check us out again.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Should I be able to get any kind of deals on Sunday. I can't make it till then.

Maclin


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I also want to say thanks for the gift card. I put it to good use on the key largo cobia rods marked at $69.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Got new sunglasses, new rod, new reel a bunch of tackle. Great sale as usual. Cold as all get out. I was bundled and still cold. The kids wearing t-shirts, flip flops with uncontrollable shivers was making me even colder. Lost my card for the discount, but appreciate the discount received. Thanks to all at Outcast. See you tomorrow for lunch. Maybe I can find my discount card by then, I'm sure I can find more to spend it on.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *swhiting (2/25/2010)*Picked up a couple rods this morning and the usual annual restocking: hooks, leader, lead, mirror lures, fillet knife.
> 
> Then went in the store and took advantage of the $10 PFF coupon while spooling some reels. (THANKS AGAIN OUTCAST!)
> 
> ...


Sounds like me . I purchased a new 2-speed 50vsw combo and was talking to a friend about him wanting to buy a trinadad used combo.and i though down $900 this morning.Did i lose something or forget something?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard someone say some guy showed up at 8 last night and camped out til the opening...


----------



## mudflap91 (Oct 2, 2007)

Quick question. How was the ammo selection? Looking for pretty much anything. .223, 22lr, 380, 9mm. Thanks



Scott


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Stopped by there on the way home from work after dark. It looks as if no one has bought anything!!*

*Boxes to the roof top of the tents, Poles and Poles and More Poles lining the 6' woodfence. The tabes are full of everything!!!!*

*It was too cold for me to dig through the magnitude of items to find what I do not know I need. *

*So a return trip is in order when the sun is shining.*


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> Sounds like me . I purchased a new 2-speed 50vsw combo and was talking to a friend about him wanting to buy a trinadad used combo.and i though down $900 this morning.Did i lose something or forget something?




No, just wanted to make sure that was yall. Now my life is almost complete. I have seen the living legends, Team Recess!



Next on the list: 

*get to see BananaTom get a great burger from Fish House

*go to church with BucketHead



I love this place


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *swhiting
> Next on the list:
> *get to see BananaTom get a great burger from Fish House
> 
> *


*

Not meaning to derail, but I must do so.

Buddy swhiting,

This is a long story. I participate in a lunch and learnevent hosted at the Captian's Room at the Fish House on a regular basis. 

In my search to know what you know, I requested the North West Florida Number One for the menu on one of these events for everyone to enjoy.

Well, I still love the fish house.

See ya at the Outcast Mega Fishing and Hunting Expo!!

When the sun is shining!!!*


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Gene and Tim,

I am coming Sunday mainly for ya'lls seminar on deep dropping and also to hopefully score some deals on tackle. Look forward to meeting ya'll. Is it still at 2:00?

Maclin


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

Went out there about 7:30 pm and they are still overflowing with deals! Intended to spend $50 and finally got out of there with $80 damage. Picked up quite a few butterfly and grouper jigs. Can't wait to tear up some reef donkeys! They have the Shimano jigs and the Braid jigs but they are on opposite sides of the first tent. AWESOME DEALS!! Thanks Outcast! My wife doesn't though! :blownaway haha


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I FOUND OUT FROM ONE OF THE OTHER TEAM MEMBERS THAT I MISSED OUT ON ON THE TREVELA RODS CAUSE I DIDN'T SEE THEM IN THE DARK CORNER.:banghead SO I'LL BE BACK IN THE MORNING TO SEE WHAT I CAN FIND.I NEED 2 MORE RODS TOMMY!!!!!!!LET'S MAKE A DEAL!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Apparently, I have no self control!! Once again, I have exceeded myt budget for the season on the first day!! Thanks Tommy and team!!!!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I got off cheap for the 1<SUP>st</SUP> visit with only $30 outside. Today I?ll go back and get a <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Key Largo</st1lace> rod and use the $10 gift card. What a deal.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

I will not have to buy anymore hooks, weights, butterfly or braid jigs, or braid runners...or any other tackle for the rest of the year now. Jambalaya and red beans and rice was fantastic! Will be back for a new rod and some seminars this weekend.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Last year I went to this a couple times. I spent about a $100 on tackle. Missed out on any of the food served. This year being a little smarter, went this friday morning at 8 am and things were fairly quiet. About 50 people there and parked right in front of the place. This time took my time. Only bought 3 pieces of tackle. Looked at all the rods and spotted a few that would work for me. I bought an upscale small Daiwa spincaster reel and put it on a very nice graphite rod and walked away for 48.00 with a meal ticket. Came back at 11 and was 3rd in the line for the really great food. No skimping on the food there. Thanks Tommy for the feedbag. Was going to walk away, but said well maybe there is a carrot stick type rod in this place. Walked around looking at all the handles and voila, a 7'0 Star heavy spincaster for ............get this 27.00. Well now I have to have a reel, but the money is running tight as far as the wife knows and better be careful here. They had some really cool Daiwas 2 for $22.00 in sizes from 2000 to 4000. You could just call them disposa reels. But they look to be made very well for the price?????????? So bought a small one and a 3500 to put on the star for now. Will look at a !!##%%, you know the one that costs the labor of your 2 children for 10 years to buy. But we may never afford one..........because I would have to get this by the banker wife. Also bought a Yozurin 6 ft. bottom rod with gimble butt for $10 all graphite. Can't beat that. I need all this stuff for kayak fishing.

So I walked away from the place spending.......$103 this year for 3 rods, 3 reels some braided wire, a few lures and a fine meal. I am reasonable set now. Will spool on some braid tonight and get ready to do some fishing in the morning.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Jigs


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

2 Penn 750/Slammer combos (because I have nothing to bottom fish with), Lots of Gulp, assorted terminal tackle. $400 bucks in so far. I am so very glad I have a redfish tournament Saturday and I'm still learning about fishing offshore or else I'm sure they'd get me again. I love that sale!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

$103 worth of inshore "stuff" It filled one of those buckets almost half way. (I bought the bucket too...)

Jim


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I went a couple of times so far and will probably go back again as well. Got another inshore rod to replace one that was going to crap on me. Paid a wopping $18 for it. Got a Shimano inshore reel to go on another rod I already had. Paid a wopping $31 for it. Got a good winter pair of Camopants at half off as well.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got home! *Somehow* didn't spend as much this year as last year! =D Got me another Key Largo King rod, bunch of sabikis, ilanders, line, Scott picked up a pair of Costas inside. Met mr key largo himself,that was cool. We were looking for a bent butt 80 or 130 class outside but didn'tfind any &didn't want to spend$600 for a new Key Largo one today inside. I liked the daiwa rep outside too, he was super nice. Great time, will prob be back SUNDAY for round 2!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

> *Realtor (2/26/2010)*Jigs


Same here. We should be set now with jigs.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Also met Mr. Key Largo, turns out his daughter works for the same agency that I work for. Nice guy, I told him that I was considering transferring to the Keys to work a few years and he gave me his card with an offer to take me fishing down there. Bought a nice roller guided boat rod from him, a new Daiwa Emcast surf rod, a Sealine Black surf spinning reel and one of those surf cart liners. Going back tomorrow for one of those new Shimano Talica 2-Speed reels to go on the Key Largo rod and probably load up on some Shimano flat-side jigs. Looking forward to the Cobia and bait catching seminars and might try to make the ones on bottom fishing and of course surf fishing. Great sale, lots of great stuff.


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

ok ive totally missed it how do i get the ten dollar gift card. whats this i her about crawfish am i a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

2nd day...and glad to be there and part of it. Great sale again Tommy... Nice seeing alot of friends, both old and new. Stop by and say "hey". Still a pile of great deals out there.......


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Had a great time at Outcast today. Got to talk to Wade(glad to see you doing good!!!). Saw a couple of friends. Thanks Judd for all the help today. :toast Tommy thanks for the $10 discount card. :bowdown It really came in handy! Looking forward to a great year of fishing the GOM. :letsdrink 

Buckeye214 great to meet another PFF member....lets buddy boat sometime.

As for me I spentall my spare change that I saved up from last year & then some.

$$$$


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I really appreciate the support. We are looking forward to the seminars today and the great food. I will be adding new stuff to the tents all day and I hope to see you again. thanks.


----------



## jimed (Oct 20, 2007)

Loaded up on Gulps at $3.99 a pack. Heck of a deal. The thirty I bought should hold me for the first couple months of Spring. Great fried catfish lunch was a nice bonus. Very well run evolution.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Once again thanks to Tommy and Crew for a great sale!!!.. I managed to drop a few bucks yesterday on another rod belt, and a rechargeable spotlight and a few other misc items. I went back this afternoon around 1 and picked up some rod blanks at a super deal. Looking forward to wrapping them!!!!


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I drove down this morning and spent some money. This is the first year that I have went to the sale, and I was blown away at some of the deals. I can't even imagine what must have been there on Thursday morning. I got an 8' rod, a large pier cart, 2 cobia jigs, a t-shirt, some fishing line, and I am tempted to drive back down tomorrow to pick up the things I talked myself out of today. I will be ready next year.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

When Thursday afternoon and picked up a couple surf rods and some tackle!! When back today and pickedup areel and nice rod to go with it!! Great job to all who put this thing together!!


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

picked up some leader material islanders crimpers and probly waaaay more butterfly jiggs. thanks a ton for the great deals


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Well the last day is upon us and the deals will fly outside. We have had an awesome sale and I hope you have found what you needed. I appreciate all of you and I am thankful for your support. I will be making some box deals on some items tomorrow afternoon. I want to thank all of our cooks for preparing great meals all weekend and all of the employees and volunteers, and seminar speakersfor making this the smoothest running sale of all. Thanks and I will see you tomorrow for the great seminars and food.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Been out of town with the kids socccer, but I plan on going Sunday. What are th hours for SUnday and is there anything left?

THanks,

CHris


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

I got tons o' skirts at $2.50 a'piece--what a deal, and a Mirro-lure and Jigs and a bunch of rubber menhaden and a hat and some Aftco shorts and a cool OHO tackle bag-all together about $125 clams--I really enjoyed the seminar on Off-Shore bait rigging and Fluoro and hollow braid discussion--learned alot and got alot--Thanks--I'll be back:clap


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Outcast, we were there this afternoon and as has been noted by others, got some great deals on really good stuff, plus a chance to just hang out with you for a bit and ask questions and get your advice and input. 

I want to personally thank the folks there at Outcast for supporting all of us in the area, especially thru the challenging economy these last few years when we have had less $$ to spend, crazy fishing seasons / or lack there of / and generally just being there, your providing expertise when we need it and helping us all stay sane. 

Stores, retailers and experts come and go, but for me, Outcast and Jud and Robert are always there, always wanting to help me and my friends out, and always patient in helpingus become more educated and informed. I rely on their ideas and experiences and they always provide input that makes me better, which I really really appreciate. 

Anyone in NW FL that asks about the best place to get fishing or hunting or shooting stuff will get a direct referral to Outcast. Always


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (2/25/2010)*You guys check out the new American Rodsmith Winn Grip inshore rods at Outcast. They are sweet! Its actually an inshore rod with a winn golf grip. Pic below...




That's funny. I actually did that 5 or 6 years ago, but the grip I used stunk after it got shrimp on it. I couldn't get it to go away, but it came off easy!


----------



## Rgtage (Oct 10, 2007)

The family and I decided to ride down today to see if any good deals were left. Picked up an Engel 123 cooler, the kids a couple of Guy Harvey T's and some croc like shoes, the wife a pair of costa red crystal 400's, several fresh water crank baits and soft plastics, and of all things, a set of 13" tires for my bass boat(10 bucks cheaper than wal-mart).



I forgot to mention that it was our first time to the "sale" and it was nice to meet Tommy and get some awesome deals. We plan to step it up a bit and get there earlier next year!



Ricky


----------



## grady306 (Mar 17, 2008)

I drove over again from Orange Beach for the third time since Thursday. Having already pickup a couple daiwas & trevalas I was really interested in the two afternoon seminars. Wanted to hear the seminars on butterfly jigging and then the guys from Team Recess on deep dropping. Capt Jason Woodham gave a great talk on butterfly jigging techniques, gear, knots,etc. I learned alot and picked up a torsa combo. After reading all the reports from Team Recess I was really looking forward to learning about the deep dropping they do. Capt Gene and the rest of the guys covered everything from rigging, fishing, and even on boat positioning. I can't thankall of them enough for taking the time and answering everyones questions. Thanks to Capt Woodham, all the guys from Team Recess, and to the Outcast staff:bowdown:bowdown:. It was awesome.:clap:clap:clap

Jason


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was another great sale!!! my hats off to tommy and the entire staff.( you too wade!):clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

i got some really great deals on several items that i needed,and some i probably didn't really NEED, but what the heck right. i went there each day and only managed to control myself today. 

thanks tommy for allowing us to be part of you seminar line up, it was a lot of fun and i hope we can do it again next year.now it's time to go hunt down some coia!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

2 8ft. key largos (69.00 each), shimano reel (53.00), 900 yards of braid (56.00). thanks to Outcast and staff for the great deals, great food, great seminars!!! Got to speak with Wade a couple of times glad he is doing well!!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A bag full of plastic baits, bomber lures, lead, 7? Key largo Cobia/Kinfisher rod, line and a couple of great meals.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Loaded up on Braid Jigs, sabiki rigs, crippled herrings,wire leader and various other odds and ends. All in all about $126 worth after the $10 gift card discount. :letsdrink

Must have got there too late on Saturday, all the fish was gone and nothing was left but the backbones....oke


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Went Thurday and picked up another rod and reel combo and a bunch of lures


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Well it is now all a memory. I would like to thank everyone involved for making this a successful event. Our seminars were top notch and everyone seemed to gain some graet information. I would also like to thank all the cooks that provided great food the entire weekend. I am already planning for the next one. Now it is time to get out on the water and put the new gear to work. Thanks again to all of you for making the sale a great success.


----------

